# Black Clownfish!



## PinStripes (Aug 6, 2006)

couple of days ago I just put a black percula (clownfish) in my 10 gallon. He's been moving up and down and staying in one corner of th tank. I know he is just acclimating but how long does this process take? I have tested the water and everything is fine. Do I need to be patience or should I change the water? Holla back at me. By the way, hes the only fish in the tank.


Mike


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Patience


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

patience and possibly dither fish for him to feel secure, such as a small goby or something like that. By the way, welcome to fishforums!


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

I find that some clownfish dont swim the water column anyway. I have 2 clownfish 1 will make use of the full tank, while the other is happy to stay in his corner for most of the time.


----------

